# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Shorebreak

## Tillerbong

So werden Wellen genannt, die direkt auf den Strand, eine Sandbank oder in sehr flaches Wasser brechen. Diese Wellen sind meist hohl und besonders kraftvoll.

Es besteht Gefahr fr Mensch und Material, da die gesamte Kraft der Welle gegen den Untergrund gerichtet ist.

----------

